

AT&T nailed the future, in 1993 - acchow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYNUcFMCIzw

======
acchow
Consumers see something that they haven't seen before and immediately conclude
"they are geniuses!". They never even consider that they're possibly looking
at a copy-cat. Or seeing an idea that has been tried before but failed. Or an
implementation of ideas prevalent in academia for years. Or in science
fiction.

We need to get over this quick-to-praise attitude. Ideas don't appear out of
nowhere and are not owned by any one entity. They progress gradually from all
over the world and thus belong to the world.

(N.B. This probably applies more to the general Apple/Google/Samsung/Microsoft
consumer than the HN crowd)

